# 17th buying power of Money



## lwhitehead (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi I need help with 17th Century Money what is the buying power in 21th Century terms?, since I creating 17th Century World in 21th Century timeframe.


LW


----------



## ppsage (Jul 24, 2017)

Link to search


----------



## Cran (Jul 24, 2017)

Measuring Worth.com lets you calculate the comparative worth of *any two years* between 1270 and the present, the values given in *UK pounds*.

It provides answers across a number of comparative values -

For instance, I wanted to know the value of *£10 10s 10d* from *1650* relative to values *in 2015-*



> In *2015*, the relative value of *     £10 10s 10d* from *1650*     ranges from *£1,311.00* to *£398,800.00*.
> 
> *This may not be the best answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 24, 2017)

I can't figure out that web page to make the exchange about the money worth, so I got to figure out worth of Pirate coins and Luxury items.


LW


----------



## lmarie (Jul 25, 2017)

I was trying to use it and it worked ok, but the trick is putting the date of the current year in the bottom box that sits off to the right.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 26, 2017)

oh ok thanks, but what about Pirate coins like Spanish Dollars and Doubloons?,

LW


----------



## lmarie (Jul 26, 2017)

I haven't got enough posts yet to leave links without moderation but it looks like there is lots of information available on the values of pirate coins.


----------



## lmarie (Jul 26, 2017)

Try this one it has their gold content and all that. http://pirates.hegewisch.net/money.html


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 26, 2017)

thanks for the web page, 


LW


----------

